# ETH inline aquarium heater or Rena Smart heater?



## Hopethisworks... (Mar 24, 2011)

Just wondering if you have any opinions on these heaters..any +s or -s. I was leaning toward the smart heater...


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

smart heater + cost

inline heater + its out of site


...go with the Hydor
does no one else make an inline version?


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

LOVE my Hydor!


----------



## Hopethisworks... (Mar 24, 2011)

I dont like that fact that,theres two more possible leaks out of the tank...I dont get your post killacross... + cost and + outtasight


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

the benefit of the smart heater is that its cheaper (aka a +)

the benefit of the hydor is its out of sight (aka a +)


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hydor is awesome.


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

Get the Hydor!

Read up on them here - http://theplantedfishbowl.wordpress.com/

I have not used the Rena Smart Heater, but from what I have heard it is pretty solid.

I would still go with the Hydor though, as it is invisible in the aquarium and it works great.


----------



## Hopethisworks... (Mar 24, 2011)

ya,guess hydor sounds like the popular choice round here so..


----------

